# Any Necrophagist News???



## RLG167 (Jul 8, 2017)

Has anyone heard anything about new Necrophagist, if they are working on new material, or even where the members are? Last I heard everyone went out of the public light after a tour in 2009 where they played a new song that was supposed to be from the new album. I had also heard a rumor that Muhammed is now an engineer at BMW and left the music scene. Any truth to that? I've seen interviews around 2008-9 with Muhammed where he talks about working on a new album, anyone know if this is still the case?


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 9, 2017)

There has been no real updates outside of what you already know.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 9, 2017)

Think they are possibly RIP and if Muhammed is now an engineer at BMW, yeah there's no doubt he's making more income, but .. yeah sad for us music fans. sadly art and music get shit on and become such limited career paths and I hate it. Because to me that's soo much of humanity's soul, art and music .


----------



## Lada The Great (Jul 9, 2017)

Their ex-leadplayer Sami Raatikainen is working on his own solo stuff. Its quite interesting project. http://www.radiance.fi


----------



## Dyingsea (Jul 9, 2017)

Radiance is awesome. I had not checked in on that project in a while but glad to hear there is more to come.


----------



## gunch (Jul 9, 2017)

If you buy a super secret version of an M3 it comes with the new album in the cd player


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 10, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> If you buy a super secret version of an M3 it comes with the new album in the cd player



yes....a br00talz cover of every song off "need for speed most wanted".


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 10, 2017)

The album was finished years ago as confirmed by ex-members who had recorded their parts. For whatever reason Muhammad choose to not release it and leave the music business without every saying a word. 

Necrophagist playing 7s tuned to A? That would have been awesome.


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> The album was finished years ago as confirmed by ex-members who had recorded their parts. For whatever reason Muhammad choose to not release it and leave the music business without every saying a word.
> 
> Necrophagist playing 7s tuned to A? That would have been awesome.



That's too bad, if it's done, why not release it for the fans then leave the music business? It's not like we're even asking for a tour, we just want the new album


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> The album was finished years ago as confirmed by ex-members who had recorded their parts. For whatever reason Muhammad choose to not release it and leave the music business without every saying a word.
> 
> Necrophagist playing 7s tuned to A? That would have been awesome.



Songs were written and parts were recorded but there is no reliable evidence that an album was actually made.

Given the nature of leaks if a final, or even raw, version existed we would have heard it by now.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## jerm (Jul 10, 2017)

It is indeed quite sad that he can't even be bothered to make a statement.


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 10, 2017)

I had heard another rumor that Muhammed was dead, I guess nobody really knows where he is or what he's up to. I follow him on here, says he was last on in June of '09


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 10, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Necrophagist

In 2008, Necrophagist began work on its next album with new drummer Romain Goulon.[5] According to rumors, two possible names were "The Path to Naught" and "Death to the Faithful". Suiçmez stated that the band would be using seven-string guitars on the album.[6] Muhammed himself will be recording with a new custom shop Ibanez Xiphos guitar with 7 strings, as well as 27 frets.[7] Sami Raatikainen is now an Ibanez Guitar endorser, using a 7 String RG-Series guitar on stage.

As of 2012, it is unknown if Necrophagist are still active, or have plans to release a follow-up to _Epitaph_. This has led to a large amount of speculation on the part of fans, bewildered by the album's long wait. However, in a statement made in August 2012, former drummer Marco Minnemann stated there is indeed progress on a new album, saying "I know people are waiting for the new Necro album so bad. Muhammed is a very close friend of mine and I know he's really concerned about delivering the best album possible. But I personally know there's progress....hang on in there, I'm sure he'll deliver the goods."

On September 11, 2013, drummer Romain Goulon issued a statement that Necrophagist are still active and attempting to record a new album, however no indication of when it would be released was given.[8]


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 10, 2017)

^ so there's some hope of a new album then? The good thing is if a new album ever does come out, they've spent so long making it it should be the best death metal album ever


----------



## stevexc (Jul 10, 2017)

RLG167 said:


> ^ so there's some hope of a new album then? The good thing is if a new album ever does come out, they've spent so long making it it should be the best death metal album ever


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 10, 2017)

Guys, they haven't been working on it in forever. There isn't even a "they" anymore. There is no album just a pile of recordings. 

Let it go. Enjoy the tons of awesome Tech Metal that's actually still playing.


----------



## thoughtpyotr (Jul 10, 2017)

*I WILL NEVER LET IT GO!
*
_Hope,_ that is


----------



## gunch (Jul 10, 2017)

Suicmez makes a ARG hiding fragments of tracks inside of 100 different BMW ECUs that you have to get to through the OBD-II port


----------



## MikeH (Jul 10, 2017)

RLG167 said:


> ^ so there's some hope of a new album then? The good thing is if a new album ever does come out, they've spent so long making it it should be the best death metal album ever


That was almost 4 years ago. I highly doubt an album is coming. And _if _it were to ever come out, I feel like the amount of hype around it would be well over the top, and a lot of people would be disappointed. Onset of Putrefaction and Epitaph are amazing albums, and were even more amazing for the timeframe they were released. Now there are so many good tech death bands around that it wouldn't have the same effect.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't really get the obsession with Necrophagist at this point. I listen to Epitah almost daily but it seems very unlikely that they'll release new material since they've been silent for so long and it's very unlikely that it will live up to the hype if they actually do release new material. 

Just give Vektor - Terminal Redux a spin and you will completely forgot that Necrophagist even exists.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 10, 2017)

Zalbu said:


> I don't really get the obsession with Necrophagist at this point.



Fair enough.



Zalbu said:


> I listen to Epitah almost daily



... says the obsessed guy.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 10, 2017)

ArtDecade said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ... says the obsessed guy.


Not front to back, just songs from it and when it pops up in my Spotify daily mix. I mean them as a band, there's plenty of technical brutal bands that are just as good as them nowadays, it was different back when Epitah was released.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 10, 2017)

I love Acca Dacca and I get excited whenever they release a new album. Am I expecting them to reinvent the wheel every time? Nope! I just want an album of great tunes written and performed by a band that kicks ass. There is not a problem with people wanting a new Necrophagist. It is what fans do!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 10, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Guys, they haven't been working on it in forever. There isn't even a "they" anymore. There is no album just a pile of recordings.
> 
> Let it go. Enjoy the tons of awesome Tech Metal that's actually still playing.



You will not tell me what to let go of!!! Especially new Necro! 


Seriously though i wish they/he would say something


----------



## drmosh (Jul 10, 2017)

cwhitey2 said:


> Seriously though i wish they/he would say something



I guess they're also pretty gutted that it never went anywhere. and between being an engineer in germany vs. touring with a death metal band, for a 40 year old dude it's clear


----------



## gunch (Jul 10, 2017)

Soft spot in my heart for the weird little riffs in The Stillborn One and Ignominious and Pale 5vr


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 10, 2017)

Just listen to Archspire. Plenty of new bands that do tech death now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 10, 2017)

I heard the new album is going to be part of the Half Life 3 soundtrack. 

Just wait.

Any day now.


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 10, 2017)

drmosh said:


> I guess they're also pretty gutted that it never went anywhere. and between being an engineer in germany vs. touring with a death metal band, for a 40 year old dude it's clear


I wouldn't say they never went anywhere, they pretty much invented Technical Death Metal. And if he has a passion for it, I'm sure he'll revisit it at some point. You don't just invent a new genre if you don't have the passion and drive to do it.
On another note, would be cool if he responded to this thread, but according to his profile, he hasn't been on since '09, so


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 11, 2017)

I would assume that once you are well out of the music scene, even if you were sitting on an album, you'd be wondering what point there would be in sharing it.

There's no point in losing a lot of money or annual leave on touring, letting someone make money off your artistic endeavors once released, or even dealing with the label dramas of previous that rumours perpetuate.

Only reason would probably be ego at this point, but it's clear that there isn't one here considering how much considerable effort has been made to stay out of the limelight, so to speak.

Balls obviously in their court, they owe us nothing, he has a life and career to lead. Fair play, let's enjoy the albums we have as fans and not get our hopes up on false rumours or suggestion.


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 11, 2017)

xCaptainx said:


> I would assume that once you are well out of the music scene, even if you were sitting on an album, you'd be wondering what point there would be in sharing it.
> 
> There's no point in losing a lot of money or annual leave on touring, letting someone make money off your artistic endeavors once released, or even dealing with the label dramas of previous that rumours perpetuate.
> 
> ...


Fair point


----------



## drmosh (Jul 11, 2017)

RLG167 said:


> I wouldn't say they never went anywhere, they pretty much invented Technical Death Metal.



I mean financially.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 11, 2017)

cwhitey2 said:


> Seriously though I wish they/he would say something



I know my post won't answer the question of the Muhammed's reasoning for leaving music but...

A lot of fans, including myself, thought Relapse was the reason Muhammed didn't want to release the new album. Everyone who thought that was wrong. Change.org. had a petition last year requesting that Relapse release Muhammed from his contract with them and/or whatever. I found this post in the comments section.

"Relapse is not the reason there’s no new Necrophagist record. Sorry man. Your heart is in the right place, but you’re pointing the finger at the wrong people." - Axl Rosenberg, MetalSucks co-founder/co-editor-in-chief.

I was a little upset that he, Axl Rosenberg, didn't say the reason why there isn't a new Necro album but if anything, at least we know it isn't because of Relapse. I still listen to Necro and absolutely love covering their songs but I'm not holding my breath for a new album anymore.


----------



## thoughtpyotr (Jul 11, 2017)

I saw them play that new song in Summer Slaughter 2009. It was amazing and to this day I'll visit those videos to listen to that yummy pentatonic and whole tone solos. 

But that was so long ago, I had long hair back then hahah


----------



## Descent (Jul 11, 2017)

I picked up Hannes Grossman "Radial Covenant" recently and honestly forgot all about any other members/ex-members of Necro, this is beyond killer:


New Vektor and Allagheon also kinda made me forget Necro.


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 11, 2017)

Descent said:


> I picked up Hannes Grossman "Radial Covenant" recently and honestly forgot all about any other members/ex-members of Necro, this is beyond killer:
> 
> 
> New Vektor and Allagheon also kinda made me forget Necro.




My favorite composer ever   <3
His second album is amazing too but I keep comind to the Radial Covenant.

Muezner's solos albums are great instrumental pieces too, but Hannes's stuff just has everything I need.

Dunno if you've checked, but Obscura and Alkaloid are right up there too


----------



## Descent (Jul 11, 2017)

^ haven't checked his other work, kinda listened to the Radial Covenant sometime last year or 2 years ago and it accidentally popped up on my Amazon mp3 player as I've bought and that kinda re-sparked the whole circle. The 1st song "Aeon..." on that album is amazing but kinda goes a bit downhill from there as they showcase all their chops on it 
"Crypts of Sleep" seem to be more balanced. 
I love them both and have to research his other bands.


----------



## works0fheart (Jul 11, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Guys, they haven't been working on it in forever. There isn't even a "they" anymore. There is no album just a pile of recordings.
> 
> Let it go. Enjoy the tons of awesome Tech Metal that's actually still playing.



Pretty much this. Honestly, people are hyping it up so much at this point there's no way it could even live up to the expectations of everyone, even if all of it were just as good as the other 2 albums.

There's also a fuck ton of other great tech bands out there. Quit circle-jerking the same band to the point to where it's literally a fucking meme and go find other stuff to listen to. I love Necrophagist too, but shit, who really cares at this point? Put on some Anata or Severed Savior and call a day.

Actually, forget everything I just said. Put on some Spawn of Possession. Necro-who?


----------



## Viginez (Jul 12, 2017)

if there'd be other bands sounding like necro or better, then threads like this wouldn't exist
lol @anyone comparing them to other bands


----------



## chopeth (Jul 12, 2017)

Apart from SoP, Obscura, Beyond Creation... don't forget about Alkaloid! Though some songs of the debut didn't do it for me, some others are genious.  New album is in the works!!


----------



## Draceius (Jul 12, 2017)

Viginez said:


> if there'd be other bands sounding like necro or better, then threads like this wouldn't exist
> lol @anyone comparing them to other bands



How do you have Individual Thought Patterns in your avatar whilst making that comment?

Jokes aside even though there a plethora of tech death bands since them, some who still continue to push boundaries, necrophagist have still definitely left a void that hasn't been fully filled.


----------



## works0fheart (Jul 12, 2017)

Viginez said:


> if there'd be other bands sounding like necro or better, then threads like this wouldn't exist
> lol @anyone comparing them to other bands



I don't think that logic really works

"People talk about this band, therefore they're the best"

I'm not even going to begin to try to pull apart that logic because I think the first page of General Music Discussion does that pretty well on it's own.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 12, 2017)

Viginez said:


> if there'd be other bands sounding like necro or better, then threads like this wouldn't exist
> lol @anyone comparing them to other bands


----------



## Omega139 (Jul 12, 2017)

For some reason I can't help but think this is a troll post, lol. No offense OP


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 12, 2017)

works0fheart said:


> I don't think that logic really works
> 
> "People talk about this band, therefore they're the best"
> 
> I'm not even going to begin to try to pull apart that logic because I think the first page of General Music Discussion does that pretty well on it's own.



I definitely listen to more:

Decrepit Birth
Spawn of Possession
Dying Fetus
Behemoth
Belphegor
Fleshgod Apocalypse 
Origin
Deathspell Omega
Ulcerate
Suffocation
Cannibal Corpse
Portal

Than I do Necrophagist. Epitaph is now 13 years old, I remember when it came out and everyone was like CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR THE NEXT ALBUM...and then nothing.


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 12, 2017)

Viginez said:


> if there'd be other bands sounding like necro or better, then threads like this wouldn't exist
> lol @anyone comparing them to other bands


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 12, 2017)

Viginez said:


> if there'd be other bands sounding like necro or better, then threads like this wouldn't exist
> lol @anyone comparing them to other bands



Only reason I see people bring them up is because the new album is a meme at this point. Mostly for jokes.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 12, 2017)

Decrepit Birth gets way more playtime for me. Personally, I feel like they're more melodic and tasteful. Not downplaying Necrophagist or Muhammed's abilities in any way, because he's clearly a pioneer and a fantastic composer and guitarist. But it's not like Necrophagist is the end-all-be-all of tech death.


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ouroboros11 said:


> For some reason I can't help but think this is a troll post, lol. No offense OP


Lol, not a troll post, I knew Necro had been silent for a while and I was just curious if anyone had heard any real news


----------



## Draceius (Jul 13, 2017)

RLG167 said:


> Lol, not a troll post, I knew Necro had been silent for a while and I was just curious if anyone had heard any real news


It also doesn't help your case that at one point this kind of thread was banned because once a week/month people would ask this same question.


----------



## Viginez (Jul 13, 2017)

works0fheart said:


> I don't think that logic really works
> "People talk about this band, therefore they're the best"


that was more related to ts' question and threads like this popping up, because to many folks they sound unique and they want them back despite tons of other bands. recommending other bands doesn't solve or answer anything in this specific case.
it's always personal taste of course.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 13, 2017)

Zalbu said:


>




wtf are you people smoking to recommend these guys to Necrophagist fans? this is nothing like Necro... at all. not even slightly.


----------



## Draceius (Jul 13, 2017)

sakeido said:


> wtf are you people smoking to recommend these guys to Necrophagist fans? this is nothing like Necro... at all. not even slightly.





> if there'd be other bands sounding like necro or* better*


If I were to guess he's getting at the bolded bit, more importantly though it's a taste thing. No-one can do anything about someone thinking Necrophagist is the best thing they've ever heard, but it's also easy to disagree with if you think other technical bands sound better.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 13, 2017)

I'd say they're done, but I thought that about WatchTower, too, and look what happened...


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 13, 2017)

sakeido said:


> wtf are you people smoking to recommend these guys to Necrophagist fans? this is nothing like Necro... at all. not even slightly.


He asked for bands like Necrophagist or better, maybe I'm just taking a more literal interpretation of what he means by better but I'm just helping people who are stuck in the early-mid 2000's see what they're missing out on.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 13, 2017)

Zalbu said:


> He asked for bands like Necrophagist or better, maybe I'm just taking a more literal interpretation of what he means by better but I'm just helping people who are stuck in the early-mid 2000's see what they're missing out on.



Vektor has higher pitched vocals, songs that are three times as long, no guitar solos worth mentioning, and doesn't stick to "traditional" death metal instrumentation.

Recommend people new stuff if you want, but maybe try and recommend bands that are actually similar to the band people want to hear new stuff from. That song had nothing that counts as a solo, and you are recommending them in a thread about Necrophagist, y'know, the guys that did Fermented Offal Discharge... like, what? 

I'm never getting that 9 minutes back, and I'm pretty choked about that. Are you in this band or something?


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 13, 2017)

First Fragment is very "neoclassicy" and techy. The solos have a somewhat similar aura to the necrophaghist ones.


----------



## iamaom (Jul 13, 2017)

Not a signed artist or anything but...

Would it really be that hard for Muhammed to write/record a few songs and release them as an EP? With modern desktop recording and drum programs he could probably churn one out in a month. Hell, he could even just release individual songs once in a while and after 7 or 8 of them pay for some album art and get literally any record label to sell it. Or if he was really desperate mealheads are so devoted to music that he could just post some hand written tabs on facebook and they'd would record it for him. The dude is alive and is probably aware of his status, but if he quit music why not just say so? Metal musicians don't make a bit of sense.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 13, 2017)

I would bet that contract obligations make that scenario impossible.


----------



## gunch (Jul 13, 2017)

I personally think A Loathing Requiem is fairly close to what Scuimez was going for on Epitaph


----------



## MikeH (Jul 13, 2017)

sakeido said:


> Vektor has higher pitched vocals, songs that are three times as long, no guitar solos worth mentioning, and doesn't stick to "traditional" death metal instrumentation.
> 
> Recommend people new stuff if you want, but maybe try and recommend bands that are actually similar to the band people want to hear new stuff from. That song had nothing that counts as a solo, and you are recommending them in a thread about Necrophagist, y'know, the guys that did Fermented Offal Discharge... like, what?
> 
> I'm never getting that 9 minutes back, and I'm pretty choked about that. Are you in this band or something?


This really hurt your feelings, didn't it?


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 13, 2017)

sakeido said:


> Vektor has higher pitched vocals, songs that are three times as long, no guitar solos worth mentioning, and doesn't stick to "traditional" death metal instrumentation.
> 
> Recommend people new stuff if you want, but maybe try and recommend bands that are actually similar to the band people want to hear new stuff from. That song had nothing that counts as a solo, and you are recommending them in a thread about Necrophagist, y'know, the guys that did Fermented Offal Discharge... like, what?
> 
> I'm never getting that 9 minutes back, and I'm pretty choked about that. Are you in this band or something?


If it took you longer than a minute to realize that song doesn't sound like Necrophagist and it offended you that much to hear a band that doesn't sound like them then I think we all can start a fundraiser for you to get your hearing checked


----------



## RLG167 (Jul 13, 2017)

Draceius said:


> It also doesn't help your case that at one point this kind of thread was banned because once a week/month people would ask this same question.


Really? I wasn't aware of that. I was just listening to Epitaph again the other day thinking if they would release anything else, and I thought "well, if anyone knows what's going on, I bet the guys on sevenstring would be the people to ask"


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## sakeido (Jul 13, 2017)

Zalbu said:


> If it took you longer than a minute to realize that song doesn't sound like Necrophagist and it offended you that much to hear a band that doesn't sound like them then I think we all can start a fundraiser for you to get your hearing checked



pardon me for thinking a fellow forum goer knew what he was talking about and recommended something good. I only listened to all 9 minutes cuz I kept the faith.


----------



## works0fheart (Jul 13, 2017)

A lot of hostility in this thread suddenly. Come on guys, group hug, bring it in.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 13, 2017)

there is a fine line between imitating a band and being in the same genre with them...

...you hope the same fans will see how you were influenced, but retain your own style without looking like a copy-cat like we had so much of back in the 80's


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 14, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> I personally think A Loathing Requiem is fairly close to what Scuimez was going for on Epitaph



Thank you for mentioning this band. I had to check them out on Youtube and now plan on buying their albums. I had to approach it with a open mind and fortunately, I like what I heard.


----------



## takotakumi (Jul 14, 2017)

Rosal76 said:


> Thank you for mentioning this band. I had to check them out on Youtube and now plan on buying their albums. I had to approach it with a open mind and, fortunately I like what I heard.


Loathing Requied is all Malcolm Pugh  
Vocals, guitars, bass, and drum programming is himself.

Check his other band Virulent Depravity but I think that one Colin does most of the compositions


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 14, 2017)

takotakumi said:


> Loathing Requied is all Malcolm Pugh
> Vocals, guitars, bass, and drum programming is himself



That is interesting to know. Reminds me of what Muhammed did with his Onset of putrefaction album.



takotakumi said:


> Check his other band Virulent Depravity but I think that one Colin does most of the compositions



I have and plan to purchase the album. I found out about them and all the other Artisan bands Nick from Equipoise was posting on his FB page. That one band, Dark Matter Secret, is what got my attention.


----------



## squids (Jul 14, 2017)

at this point you're better off waiting for new HAARP machine (which is probably pretty damn good lets be honest)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 14, 2017)

squids said:


> at this point you're better off waiting for new HAARP machine (which is probably pretty damn good lets be honest)



You mean the other band that's falling apart?


----------



## Double A (Jul 15, 2017)

Every month or so, this thread...


----------



## Zalbu (Jul 15, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You mean the other band that's falling apart?


Does the HAARP Machine need to be a band though? Feels like Al could just pull a Chris Letchford, especially now when he's shown that he's actually worked on his chops and is working on new music.


----------



## squids (Jul 18, 2017)

Zalbu said:


> Does the HAARP Machine need to be a band though? Feels like Al could just pull a Chris Letchford, especially now when he's shown that he's actually worked on his chops and is working on new music.


this was more what i was assuming would happen


----------



## drmosh (Aug 4, 2017)

works0fheart said:


> A lot of hostility in this thread suddenly. Come on guys, group hug, bring it in.



damn right, chill people


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 5, 2017)

OK so, a loathing requium is awesome by the way. Thanks to this thread I checked them out. I don't listen to metal just because, I like so many genres. But holy heck, when a metal band gets it just right. Hold onto yer butt's!


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 6, 2017)

If you like A Loathing Requiem also be sure to give Inferi a listen. Same guitar player (Malcolm Pugh) but a slightly different sound. I love both bands but I think Inferi is a lot more dynamic.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 6, 2017)

works0fheart said:


> If you like A Loathing Requiem also be sure to give Inferi a listen. Same guitar player (Malcolm Pugh) but a slightly different sound. I love both bands but I think Inferi is a lot more dynamic.



Thanks, I will listen to them tonight! I listened to both Requiem albums back to back twice since last night. Really well done.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 7, 2017)

Yeah, spot on. Inferi is really cool. Do you have any other suggestions of awesomeness?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 7, 2017)

Yeah, spot on. Inferi is really cool. Do you have any other suggestions of awesomeness?


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 7, 2017)

Pardon my ignorance and perhaps unfamiliarity, but what is the big deal about this band? Why have i seen their name over and over again? 

So i went and listened to some of their music...............and its pretty good for it not being my cup of tea. But i had to ask myself again, what is the big deal about this band? Is it their name, perhaps it looks and sounds cool. I mean they only put out a couple albums, is that correct?

But are there not dozens if not hundreds of bands that already spund like this? Did they pioneer this kind of sound? I doubt it. Again, pardon my unfamiliarity but im just not seeing why this is mentioned over and over again, to the point where memes exist referencing them.


----------



## RLG167 (Aug 7, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Pardon my ignorance and perhaps unfamiliarity, but what is the big deal about this band? Why have i seen their name over and over again?
> 
> So i went and listened to some of their music...............and its pretty good for it not being my cup of tea. But i had to ask myself again, what is the big deal about this band? Is it their name, perhaps it looks and sounds cool. I mean they only put out a couple albums, is that correct?
> 
> But are there not dozens if not hundreds of bands that already spund like this? Did they pioneer this kind of sound? I doubt it. Again, pardon my unfamiliarity but im just not seeing why this is mentioned over and over again, to the point where memes exist referencing them.


They were fairly instrumental in creating Technical Death Metal, and to this day remain one of the best. You said it's not really your thing which is fine, but for people who enjoy that kind of music this band is considered to be great. For me it's the mix of how perfect I think the vocals are, and how masterfully they played their instruments, even live.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 7, 2017)

Doesn't Tech Death go further than Necro, though? I know Death's later releases got more technical.


----------



## gunch (Aug 7, 2017)

Atheist? Pestilence? Nocturnus? Atrocity? 

Not even counting big bubbers like Death's Human and Cynic's Focus


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 7, 2017)

If anything, I think Necrophagist helped "modernize" tech death. But the bands above helped create it, and Death popularized it.


----------



## RLG167 (Aug 7, 2017)

Right, by being part of creating modern tech death, I meant more in the ways of perfecting it and bringing it more to light


----------



## gunch (Aug 7, 2017)

The main take away of Necro is the neoclassical and actual classical influences, plus Scuimez's meticulous methods. The music isn't melodic in a normal melodeath sense but catchy and well designed within a technical death metal context, which before then was more inclined to be dissonant and amelodic (Gorgut's Obscura, Immolation's Here in After, etc.)

They might not seem like much compared to every notable techdeath album out now but Onset and Epitaph were like BWOAH SHIT in the early 00s

It's not even the solos man, which I understand some people really like in Necro, it's just every riff is so damn cool


----------



## exo (Aug 7, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Pardon my ignorance and perhaps unfamiliarity, but what is the big deal about this band? Why have i seen their name over and over again?
> 
> So i went and listened to some of their music...............and its pretty good for it not being my cup of tea. But i had to ask myself again, what is the big deal about this band? Is it their name, perhaps it looks and sounds cool. I mean they only put out a couple albums, is that correct?
> 
> But are there not dozens if not hundreds of bands that already spund like this? Did they pioneer this kind of sound? I doubt it. Again, pardon my unfamiliarity but im just not seeing why this is mentioned over and over again, to the point where memes exist referencing them.



It's got entirely to do with when Necrophagist hit the scene. While they aren't "originators" of it, they are fo National to what we have these days. First album was 1999, 5 years after that, Mohammed released Epitaph with Hannes Grossman and Christian Meunzner, who later were recruited into Obscura.

It can rightly be said that the techdeath scene as we have it today A) did not exist at the time Necrophagist hit, and B) would not exist without those 3 dudes......


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 7, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> It's not even the solos man, which I understand some people really like in Necro, it's just every riff is so damn cool



This last part I agree with so much. While the solos are definitely amazing and deserving of the hype surrounding them, the riffing on it's own is as interesting sounding as it is intricate. Still, that Fermented Offal Discharge solo still brings a grin to my face to this day.


----------



## chopeth (Aug 8, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Pardon my ignorance and perhaps unfamiliarity, but what is the big deal about this band? Why have i seen their name over and over again?
> 
> So i went and listened to some of their music...............and its pretty good for it not being my cup of tea. But i had to ask myself again, what is the big deal about this band? Is it their name, perhaps it looks and sounds cool. I mean they only put out a couple albums, is that correct?
> 
> But are there not dozens if not hundreds of bands that already spund like this? Did they pioneer this kind of sound? I doubt it. Again, pardon my unfamiliarity but im just not seeing why this is mentioned over and over again, to the point where memes exist referencing them.



Ignorance and unfamiliarity pardoned, now go listen to Necro and join the community


----------

